# 1980 Honda Limited edition Monkey



## ozzie (Jun 27, 2021)

In 2016 I accompanied a friend to Japan who imported motorcycles with the intention of buying a few for myself. We visited a wrecker/wholesaler where I found this limited edition 1980 Honda Monkey bike on one of the mezzanine levels which at the time had 1km showing on the speedo. As you can see from the photo the front lower fork legs were bent and was probably the reason it was sent off to the wrecker. A couple of months later when it arrived downunder I got to working on it. The fuel in the tank smelt like it was from the 80's  and I was worried the tank was going to leak. Fortunately it was fine. I fitted new fork legs and checked the carb before washing and firing it up. It now has 5km on it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2021)

ozzie said:


> In 2016 I accompanied a friend to Japan who imported motorcycles with the intention of buying a few for myself. We visited a wrecker/wholesaler where I found this limited edition 1980 Honda Monkey bike on one of the mezzanine levels which at the time had 1km showing on the speedo. As you can see from the photo the front lower fork legs were bent and was probably the reason it was sent off to the wrecker. A couple of months later when it arrived downunder I got to working on it. The fuel in the tank smelt like it was from the 80's  and I was worried the tank was going to leak. Fortunately it was fine. I fitted new fork legs and checked the carb before washing and firing it up. It now has 5km on it.
> View attachment 1437601
> 
> View attachment 1437602
> ...



That has to be the FUNKIEST seat iv'e seen on a Honda 50!! Nice bike other wise. Super low miles on this one. Good SCORE Mate. RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## wes holliday (Aug 14, 2021)

That is the bike I would have picked !


----------



## Pondo (Aug 14, 2021)

Love it, really sweet ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 14, 2021)

That looks like fun. I'd put a bunch of miles on it though.


----------



## kreika (Aug 14, 2021)

Wow that thing is sweet! I wish my Trail 70 was that clean. They’re a blast to ride!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2021)

I have another which is really a blast to ride. Lifts the front wheel even with my 220lb butt on it. 88cc, big port head, race cam.....


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow, I did not know about the limited addition. I need a round badge tank for my 69 Z50 project.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 15, 2021)

looks like fun.


----------

